# Do tantrums/behavior worsen during growth/learning spurts?



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone else notice that the terrible twos or whatever "phase" kids are in gets worse when the kids are hitting major milestones?

I really need to hear that he's being so difficult b/c he's learning to potty. I'm having an awful couple of days that are exhausting for me, but I'm so unbelievably proud of how well he's doing!







And yet, I've been losing my patience so much more quickly than usual.







I feel like I'm losing my mind. I can't believe how fast it escalates and I'm trying so hard to be gentle with him.

I guess really what I need is a more even keel...


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yes, most definitely.

Growth spurts and learning spurts both trigger that in our house. Dd was an absolute beast when she was learning to read. Now that she can read fluently, life is much better. She just went through a growth spurt and I was ready to set her out with the recycling. Surely someone would like a highly spirited 5 year old, right?

Being tired and being sick are also prime causes for this too.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good to know... This morning he pooped on the potty for the first time, and when I went to help celebrate, he smacked me and told me to leave the bathroom. Hooray for "normal!"


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you kidding? What timing. My husband and I were just texting about this this morning. My 2.5 year old has been a whiney, argumentative, defiant little MONSTER for about a week now. I expect another two weeks of it, since 3 weeks is about how long his brothers last little stint lasted. His talking EXPLODED after he got through his stage, so I am guessing for my 2.5 year old, he will just about be completly PLed when he is done with his, or his vocabulary will for from mumbling similar sounding words in about 4 word sentences to talking non stop, sounding like a 5 year old. Either one would be alright with me, although I prefer the former.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

DS is picking up two or three words per day and his molars are coming in. He bit two kids at daycare yesterday and last evening came up to me with a book, said, "Read please," and then hit me with it.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm only laughing because I've been there. It'll be funny when you look back on some of their "lashing out".

But, to add my answer, yes.....and it's not just during the two phase. Although it does get easier to "correct", help them recognize, and redirect their frustration towards words as they get older.

Even still, it's like my son has PMS when he goes through an upward learning phase.
It's frustrating for me, but I've learned that my outward frustration just makes things worse....kind of like when I have PMS and people get frustrated with me: only makes me more cranky.


----------



## DirtRoadMama (Mar 2, 2010)

Moved to new thread...


----------

